# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN # 4 - eviawind, Γυμνο

## johns

Μετά από scan που έγινε από τον κόμβο eviawind#7524 έπιασα τον AWMN-21 (dti) στην συχνότητα 2412 με όχι και πολύ καλό σήμα -84 έως -78 το link θα μείνει up 

Πιστεύω ότι με καλύτερη στόχευση από μεριάς dti να έχουμε καλύτερο σήμα

----------


## dti

Κι έλεγα ποιανού είναι η MAC 00:02:C7:1F:FD:....  ::  
Εγώ σε βλέπω με -69 / -71 στο 1 Mbps 

Συνδέεσαι στη sector 12 dbi η οποία έχει κλίση προς τα κάτω (την παραλία) και όχι κατευθείαν προς την Εύβοια. Με αυτές τις συνθήκες και δεδομένης της μεταξύ μας απόστασης μια χαρά είναι. 
Ενεργοποίησα το interface για το μεταξύ μας backbone link σε a.
ssid awmn-21-7524 (ap εγώ), συχνότητα 5600 με κάθετη πόλωση. 
Αν τυχόν έχεις τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό κάνε μια δοκιμή.

----------


## dti

Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις σε b χρησιμοποίησε σαν ip την 10.73.201.11 με subnet mask 255.255.255.192 και gateway το 10.73.201.1 (το ap).

Αν συνδεθείς στο bb link σε a, χρησιμοποίησε σαν ip την 10.73.201.73 με subnet mask 255.255.255.248 
Το δικό μου interface έχει ip 10.73.201.77

----------


## johns

Μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες που έγιναν δεν μπόρεσαν να βγουν τα links σε bb με awmn-21 (dti) και hedgehog-4376 ίσως έχω πρόβλημα με τα δυο feeder το άλλο Σάββατο θα γίνει αλλαγή στα feeder και προσπάθεια για link

----------


## johns

Φωτογραφία το πώς φαίνεται το Γυμνό Ευβοίας από Ορωπό.

Η φωτογραφια είναι από τον awmn-21 (dti) 

eviawind-1#7524

----------


## dti

Ωχ κι εγώ νόμιζα οτι είναι ακριβώς πάνω από την Αμάρυνθο, οπότε έχω στοχεύσει εντελώς λάθος!  ::  
Το Σάββατο θα το κανονίσω.

----------


## johns

Ενημερώνω τούς απέναντι ότι εκπέμπουν 2 bb links 
AWMN 7524 το ένα στα 5.600 και το άλλο στα 5.500 


Κάντε SCAN και τα λέμε το μεσημέρι 

john-s

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς δεν εντόπισα κανένα από τα 2 interfaces σου. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω σε λίγο. Μετά τις 3 μ.μ. θα γυρίσω σε οριζόντια πόλωση (με τέτοια πόλωση είχαμε πετυχημένες δοκιμές πέρυσι).

----------


## Exoticom

Μια φωτο και από εμένα.

----------


## dti

Μανώλη, πιθανόν να βλέπεις τον 69eyes 2 που είναι αρκετά κοντά σου ή και τον TheLAz 2 απέναντι. Αν είσαι στην περιοχή αυτές τις μέρες πάρε κανένα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε κανα scan.

----------


## MINUS

AMARYNTHOS καλει συντρόφους. Υπενθυμίζω στίγμα: Έυαγγελίστρια Εκκλησία. Οπτική επαφή με ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ και ΩΡΩΠΟ. Τελευταίο σκάνινγΚ ΧΘΕΣ. Δεν έπιασα τπτ....

Οποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσουμε θα με βρει στο μέηλ μου [email protected] -msn!

----------


## johns

Με επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκε το πρώτο link με dti-21 Ορωπό.
Το link έχει καλά χαρακτηριστικά σύνδεσης αλλά θέλει βελτίωση από μεριά μου 
η οποία θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες, (έχουν εντοπιστεί μερικά προβλήματα).

John-s
Eviawind#7524

----------


## dti

> AMARYNTHOS καλει συντρόφους. Υπενθυμίζω στίγμα: Έυαγγελίστρια Εκκλησία. Οπτική επαφή με ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ και ΩΡΩΠΟ. Τελευταίο σκάνινγΚ ΧΘΕΣ. Δεν έπιασα τπτ....
> 
> Οποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσουμε θα με βρει στο μέηλ μου [email protected] -msn!


Minus βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND είτε του awmn είτε evia wireless network. Αν μπορείς να συναντηθείς με τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας από την περιοχή σου αύριο το μεσημέρι στο cafe του socrates στην παραλία της Αμαρύνθου, θα βοηθήσει πολύ.

Με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες scan;
Ξανακάνε σήμερα ένα scan που δουλεύει κανονικά το ap μου.
ssid dti-21 κανάλι 1 
ap έχει στήσει και ο johns (eviawind1 #7524).

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Με επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκε το πρώτο link με dti-21 Ορωπό.
> Το link έχει καλά χαρακτηριστικά σύνδεσης αλλά θέλει βελτίωση από μεριά μου 
> η οποία θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες, (έχουν εντοπιστεί μερικά προβλήματα).
> 
> John-s
> Eviawind#7524


Συγχαρητήρια!

Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι «τολμηροί» από την Εύβοια που θα προσπαθήσουν να συνδεθούν με την Αττική.

Καλορίζικη η ζεύξη και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις σχετικά με τη σταθερότητά της, όταν με το καλό γίνουν όλες οι βελτιώσεις που αναφέρεις.

----------


## MINUS

> Minus βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND είτε του awmn είτε evia wireless network. Αν μπορείς να συναντηθείς με τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας από την περιοχή σου αύριο το μεσημέρι στο cafe του socrates στην παραλία της Αμαρύνθου, θα βοηθήσει πολύ.
> 
> Με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες scan;
> Ξανακάνε σήμερα ένα scan που δουλεύει κανονικά το ap μου.
> ssid dti-21 κανάλι 1 
> ap έχει στήσει και ο johns (eviawind1 #7524).


Δεν παίζει να ψάξω να βάλω το στίγμα μου γιατί συνδέομαι με την τρομερή ταχύτητα των 14400....Το 56αρι μόντεμ αφήνει τα κόκκαλα του εδωπέρα...Στην Αθήνα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα usb της SMC και αυτό έφερα και εδώ δοκιμαστικά...Προφανώς αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε σας πιάνω γιατί η εμβέλεια του είναι η για κλάματα μάλλον...Εγώ είμαι μέσα για τη συνάντηση, όποιος πατριώτης μπορεί είμαι μέσα για Αμάρυνθο.
Αυτός είναι ο εξοπλισμός μου:

http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h ... el%26lr%3D

----------


## lambrosk

Πρόσθεσα και εγώ το lambrosk-caravan,
για να δουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## SPIROS

Γιαννη, δευτερη προσπαθεια-σκαναρισμα, αλλα χωρις επιτυχια  ::  
Πιθανον να με εμποδιζει και εμενα η πλαγια του βουνου που εμποδιζει τον Thelaz. Ο socrates ομως πρεπει να σε εχει στο πιατο  ::

----------


## dti

Σύμφωνα με το WiND θά' πρεπε να βλέπεστε. 
Επειδή κι εγώ δεν έπιασα το συγκεκριμένο ap σε scan με την Andrew (ενώ έπιασα άλλο ap πολύ μακρύτερα στο Αλιβέρι) υποθέτω οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά είτε με την omni ιδιοκατασκευής του Γιάννη, είτε με το dlink.

----------


## johns

Σημασία έχει ότι η άρχει έγινε και θα βγουν αρκετά συμπεράσματα όσο αναφορά τα links και τις κατάλληλες κάρτες που θα χρισημοποιηθούν γι αυτά.

Το link που έχει βγει με το Δαμιανό dti έχει αρκετά προβλήματα και αυτά οφείλονται περισσότερο από μένα, λόγω αμάθειας, και έλλειψη εμπειρίας στο δίκτυο, επίσης δεν υπάρχουν απ ότι ξέρετε καταστήματα στην Εύβοια για αγορά άμεσου εξοπλισμού οπότε τα νεότερα την επόμενη παρασκευή που θα έρθω φορτωμένος πάλη.

Πρέπει να δώσομε και μία περίοδο (χάριτος) για να γίνει καλή δουλειά 

Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τον Χρήστο αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο λόγω τον γιορτών πολλές η ετοιμασίες για αρκετό κόσμο που έχω για το Πάσχα.
Πάντως το link θα βγει ο κόσμος να χαλάσει Χρήστο.

----------


## dti

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα Γιάννη, σιγά σιγά όλα θα τα links θα βγουν. 
Σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις πέρα από την εμπειρία εκείνο που χρειάζεται είναι να έχουμε υλικά που σίγουρα δουλεύουν αφού μας χρειάζεται και το τελευταίο db. Έτσι είχαμε κάνει όλες τις πετυχημένες δοκιμές πέρυσι. 
Θα τα πούμε κι από κοντά την Τετάρτη στο Σύλλογο για τα καλώδια και την επόμενη Παρασκευή ξαναδοκιμάζουμε.

----------


## hedgehog

Γιάννη μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου  :: 
Σημασία έχει οτι υπάρχει θέληση  :: 
Απο 'κει και πέρα, τα links είτε λίγο νωρίτερα, είτε λίγο αργότερα θα βγούν  ::

----------


## socrates

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το AP αφού ούτε και εγώ σε σημερινό scan (γύρω στις 3 το μεσημέρι με stella) κατάφερα να το πιάσω ενώ έπιασα κανονικά το AP του Δαμιανού με -70.

----------


## johns

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το scan το Σάββατο πιστεύω να είναι οκ.

----------


## 69eyes

Γιαννη καντε και κανα scan προς το μερος μου, υπαρχει sector που εκπεμπει  ::

----------


## johns

Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε η σύνδεση με το δεύτερο bb link.
Οπότε έχουμε 

1.	BB με dti#21 - eviawind-1#7524
2.	BB με hedgehog#4376 – eviawind-1#7524
3.	BB eviawind-1 - ?????????????????

Έχουμε και τον πρώτο ftp στην περιοχή από τον hedgehog#4376 πολύ καλό Χρήστο.


Ευχαριστώ
John-s
Eviawind#6980
Eviawind-1#7524

----------


## socrates

Οπότε γίνονται 5 οι κόμβοι του Νότιου Ευβοϊκού και αυξανόμαστε!!!!
Μένει να γίνει σύνδεση με το ασύρματο της Χαλκίδας και φυσικά με το AWMN.

Πολύ καλά νέα πράγματι!!!!!  ::

----------


## johns

Δύο AP εκπέμπουν από Εύβοια 

AP awmn#7524 συχνότητα 2412
AP 2 awmn#7524 συχνότητα 2499

Παρακαλώ οι της περιοχής να κάνουν scan για αποτελέσματα

Ευχαριστώ
john-s

----------


## johns

Γυμνο Ευβοίας

----------


## johns

Ένα ακόμη link για τον κόμβο eviawind (awmn 7525, ewn 4) –awmn 6041


Για σου *AWMN*

----------


## liousis

Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια για την σύνδεση!!!Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ γιατί μας ενώνεις με το ΑΜΔΑ πλήρως ασύρματα!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Γιάννη μήπως από χθες έχει πεσει ο κόμβος σου?  ::  Γιατί στα routes του mikrotik δεν μου βγάζει όλες τις ip όπως όταν είσαι up...!

----------


## johns

Ο κόμβος είναι off μετά από την καταιγίδα τον τελευταίων ημερών 
Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες δεν λέει να ανέβει αύριο το απόγευμα θα είμαι Εύβοια για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## spirosco

Θα ειμαι κι εγω Ευβοια το ΣΚ. Αν χρειασθειτε οτιδηποτε, σφυριξτε.

----------


## TheLaz

> Ο κόμβος είναι off μετά από την καταιγίδα τον τελευταίων ημερών 
> Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες δεν λέει να ανέβει αύριο το απόγευμα θα είμαι Εύβοια για τα περαιτέρω.


Πρέπει να έγινε κόλαση πάνω...μόλις έφτασαν οι γονείς μου και βρήκαν τα 
πάντα διαλυμένα, ξεριζωμένα δέντρα...μεταλλικές πολυθρόνες 200 μέτρα
μακριά (δεν είναι υπερβολή)......

Ο ιστός παρόλα αυτά άντεξε αν και αρκετά λυγισμένος...

Γιάννη είμαστε και οι 2 ψηλά και πρέπει να έγινε χαλασμός...

Να δω πότε θα προλάβω να ανέβω να κάνω τα μερεμέτια. 

Τέτοιες αναποδιές συμβαίνουν στο άθλημα....το πρόβλημα είναι ότι
βρίσκομαι σε πολύ άσχημη περίοδο από φόρτο δουλειάς...


Θα προσπαθήσω Κυριακή....υπομονή και sorry αν κρέμασα κάποιους...

----------


## johns

Μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια ο κόμβος είναι up το link με Πάρνηθα είναι οκ

Τα υπόλοιπα link dti, xristou και sv1bjr είναι εκτός.

----------


## sv1bjr

Ο κόμβος sv1bjr-8590 δεν είναι down.

Το σήμα όμως με eviawind-1 έχει πέσει στο -80. 

Το Link με LambrosG είναι down.

Ο Χειμώνας αυτός θα μας διδάξει πολλά με την δοκιμασία που θα υποστεί το δίκτυο του Ευβοϊκού.

----------


## johns

Ο κόμβος είναι οκ με όλα τα link σε λειτουργία.

----------


## sv1bjr

Πράγματι όλα άψογα.  ::  

Μακάρι να δούλευαν όλοι όπως εσύ γείτονα.  ::

----------


## dti

Νέο link eviawind-1 με AimOS (#979 ::  κι ένας ακόμη κύκλος πάνω από τον Ν. Ευβοϊκό έκλεισε!
Πάντα τέτοια...

----------


## sv1bjr

Πολύ ωραία νέα.  ::  

Άντε με το καλό και η επέκταση προς το Νοτιότερο τμήμα του Ευβοίκού και από εκεί ν' ανοίξει κι άλλος δίαυλος επικοινωνίας με αμδα.

----------


## spirosco

Εκανα ενα bgp clear στη quagga γιατι εδειχνε πως επαιρνε routes απο Παρνηθα,
αλλα το routerboard απεναντι ειχε αντιθετη αποψη.
Δοκιμασα reboot στο routerboard πρωτα, αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα.

----------


## spirosco

Ευχομαι να μην εχει γινει καμμια ζημια με τον σημερινο αερα, γιατι βλεπω απο τις 19:30 οτι εχει πεσει το link prn-johns.

----------


## sv1bjr

Κοίτα ειρωνία, και μόλις σήμερα το μεσημέρι εδεήσαμε να το γυρίσουμε σε 
nstreme...  ::

----------


## johns

UP UP

----------


## johns

UP UP

----------


## sv1bjr

> UP UP


Δεν μπορεί, πρέπει να έχεις βάλει μαζί με το καναβούρι και viagra στην ταΐστρα του router...  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Εδώ και κανα μισαωρο ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο κομβος...ΔΕΗ?

----------


## socrates

Γιάννη διορθώθηκε η στόχευση και από την μεριά μου βάση του WiND

To ssid είναι ewn-socrates-eviawind-*test*
Η συχνότητα είναι: *5550*

To mode είναι AP-Bridge

----------


## johns

SOS SOS.


Επίθεση socrates στο ewn.awmn.net με links 

Οκ Σωκράτη θα το φροντίσω.

----------


## spirosco

john σε ματιαξε ο soc και πηρες νερα μου φαινεται  ::  
Off απο χτες το βραδυ.

----------


## dti

Ειδοποιήθηκε και θα σηκωθεί σε λίγο εκτός απροόπτου...

----------


## lakis

Άνοιξε το voip σου βρε Κωλ.γρια.

----------


## dti

Έπεσε πριν λίγο ο κόμβος καθώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την quagga στο mikrotik, όπως μου είπε ο Γιάννης. Κάθε βοήθεια (τηλεφωνική) ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## johns

Ολα οκ ο κόμβος ειναι παλι up

----------


## socrates

Ίσα ίσα για να μην μας κάνει το χατήρι... 
Γιάννη θα είμαι το ΣΚ πάλι Εύβοια οπότε το ξαναβλέπουμε!

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη εισαι down (ο κομβος) εδω και μια ωρα. Διακοπη ρευματος???

----------


## B52

Toν πηρα στο κινητο του αλλα το εχει κλειστο, συνηθως με παιρνει αμεσως μολις το δει....  ::  

http://prtg.b52.awmn/sensorlist.htm?tim ... 20-%206041

----------


## B52

done!!!

----------


## PIT

> Γιαννη εισαι down (ο κομβος)

----------


## johns

up

----------


## liousis

Γιάννο ο κόμβος είναι down...  ::

----------


## johns

Aimos - socrates - xristos off 

Παιδια τα links  ::

----------


## B52

Εγω θα ριξω μια ματια στον AImos.

----------


## 69eyes

Ο Χρήστος έχει ακόμα πρόβλημα με το ρούτερ...
Με τον Αιμίλιο τι γίνεται?

----------


## PIT

Εχει προβλημα με τον ρουτερ. Εχει μεινει κλειδωμενος απ'εξω. Του εδωσα μια cf με ετοιμο μπρικι.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν το εβαλε πανω.  ::

----------


## liousis

Γιάννο το link σου με τον Ρωσσέτο είναι down...  ::

----------


## socrates

Γιάννη κοίτα και το δικό μας! 
(Αν θέλεις φτιάξε μου έναν λογαριασμό να μπαίνω στον router σου).
awmn/awmn δεν παίζει

----------


## johns

Ο κόμβος ειναι off οχι down 

Εχω μια κάρτα itox off απο πυκνωτές και ενα τροφοδοτικό και αυτο απο πυκνωτες off
Η αποκατάσταση δεν γίνεται πρίν απο Κυριακή βράδι, διότι απουσιάζω απο την Ευβοια 

Ενα συγνώμη απο μενά για την καθυστέρηση 

φιλικα
john-s (eviawind)

----------


## spirosco

Γιαννη εχω spare itox που καθεται, και ειναι κριμα να καθεται  ::

----------


## johns

Σπυρο σε ευχαριστώ.

Δεν ειναι θεμα ανταλλακτικών, εχω τα παντα, χρονο δεν εχω 
και το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι Ευβοια 

την κυριακή το βράδι 8α ειναι ολα ok 

Συγνωμη παιδια και παλι.

----------


## TheLaz

Γιάννη χαλάρωσε, μην αγχώνεσαι....
Το κέφι μας κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε ISP, στραβές συμβαίνουν σε όλους,
μηχανήματα του διαβόλου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Βρε κωλόγρια πάρε καμία voipιά.
Μαύρη πέτρα έριξες.
Αμάν πιά.

----------


## liousis

> Γιάννη χαλάρωσε, μην αγχώνεσαι....
> Το κέφι μας κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε ISP, στραβές συμβαίνουν σε όλους,
> μηχανήματα του διαβόλου...



+++++++++

----------


## johns

up up

----------


## θανάσης

yes up  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

O Κόμβος πρέπει να είναι down από χθές το μεσημέρι.Εύχομαι να μην έχει πάθει κάτι σοβαρό από την κακοκαιρία...

----------


## B52

Απο ρευμα εμεινε μετα απο αποτομη πτωση τασης, θα βαλει ο Γιαννης ενα ups.

----------


## liousis

Αυτές οι πτώσεις τάσης μας έχουν αδειάσει την τσέπη...Αχ τι σου κάνει το μονοπώλιο!!!  ::

----------


## B52

UP!!!

----------


## liousis

Εύγε!!!  ::

----------


## eviawind

Δυο if ελευθερα στην Ευβοια αν υπαρχει κάποιος???

[email protected]

----------


## gas

Εχω IF με 1μ. πιατο που μπορει να γυρισει σε εσενα απο τον κομβο Alexan απεναντι σου.
Ειναι ενεργα τωρα; σε πια συχνοτητα;
Αν θες παρε τηλ. στο Voip ή Viva να πουμε τις λεπτομερειες.

----------


## BDMG

Επισης, αν μπορεις να γυρισεις κατι προς Ωρωπο για δοκιμη...

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------

